# First World Problems



## JustJoel (May 24, 2018)

When you need to re-wash your dishes by hand because your dishwasher left a powdery film all over everything. Such a drag!


----------



## roadfix (May 24, 2018)

Ok, we're old school, we don't have a dishwasher.    All washing done by hand.  )


----------



## Katie H (May 24, 2018)

We do have a dishwasher but since it's only the 2 of us, it only runs about once or twice a week.  I cook all our meals, but there are some pots/pans and tools that never go into the dishwasher.  Those are washed by hand.


We also don't have a garbage disposal.  Well, that's not entirely true...we have Harley and Sparky who are quite adept at disposing of most of what we put in their path.


----------



## JustJoel (May 24, 2018)

Besides faulty dishwashers, what are some of your “first world problems?”


----------



## JustJoel (May 24, 2018)

Katie H said:


> We do have a dishwasher but since it's only the 2 of us, it only runs about once or twice a week.  I cook all our meals, but there are some pots/pans and tools that never go into the dishwasher.  Those are washed by hand.
> 
> 
> We also don't have a garbage disposal.  Well, that's not entirely true...we have Harley and Sparky who are quite adept at disposing of most of what we put in their path.


My knives, sauce pans and skillets, and of course all that plastic stuff one accumulates all get washed by hand. And if Mark puts them in the dishwasher, he gets his butt handed to him!


----------



## Kayelle (May 24, 2018)

Joel, I found out about this product right here many years ago and we wouldn't be without it. Nothing else worked with our terrible hard water and this stuff is worth it's weight in gold.
Everything comes out sparkle clean and I'm not exaggerating.
https://www.lemishine.com/products/detergent_booster/


----------



## Kayelle (May 24, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> Besides faulty dishwashers, what are some of your “first world problems?”




It seems every time I complain about something it's a "first world problem".
Actually I really like that term as it brings all of us spoiled people back to the reality of how fortunate we really are. 
The truth is, we all won the lottery by being born in a first world country.


----------



## caseydog (May 24, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> Besides faulty dishwashers, what are some of your “first world problems?”



The internet connection on my flight today is VERY slow. 

CD


----------



## roadfix (May 24, 2018)

My bank won't allow me to deposit cash into my wife's checking account.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 24, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> It seems every time I complain about something it's a "first world problem".
> *Actually I really like that term as it brings all of us spoiled people back to the reality of how fortunate we really are.*
> The truth is, we all won the lottery by being born in a first world country.



Unfortunately, I think it's gone past being a reminder and become a joke. People don't take that phrase seriously.


----------



## JustJoel (May 24, 2018)

Friends, I’m well aware of how privileged we are. I didn’t post this thread as a moral lesson, though. I thought it might be just a fun thing to pass the time. “OMG, poor me! Millions around the world are starving to death, homeless, country-less, no where to go, facing diseases with no medical care. But damn it, my dishwasher is crappy!” I can’t control what you post, nor do I want to. But I was hoping this would be just a fun pastime if you’ve got the time on your hands. If anything, I was hoping we could laugh a little at our own silly problems, _because_ they’re silly in the grand scheme of things.

I’m a news junkie. I watch it way too much. Most of my Twitter TL is is news (or food). Sometimes, I need to separate myself from the chaos that this world has become, and the horrors that millions are suffering, and the hopelessness that pervades the current world situation. I need to separate myself, just for a bit, from my own situation, which is worse than its ever been in my life. I started this thread with that in mind.

With that in mind, here’s one more of my First World problems: my living room clock is _two minutes slow_ and I don’t remember how to reset it!


----------



## Kayelle (May 24, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> Friends, I’m well aware of how privileged we are. I didn’t post this thread as a moral lesson, though. I thought it might be just a fun thing to pass the time. “OMG, poor me! Millions around the world are starving to death, homeless, country-less, no where to go, facing diseases with no medical care. But damn it, my dishwasher is crappy!” I can’t control what you post, nor do I want to. But I was hoping this would be just a fun pastime if you’ve got the time on your hands. If anything, I was hoping we could laugh a little at our own silly problems, _because_ they’re silly in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> I’m a news junkie. I watch it way too much. Most of my Twitter TL is is news (or food). Sometimes, I need to separate myself from the chaos that this world has become, and the horrors that millions are suffering, and the hopelessness that pervades the current world situation. I need to separate myself, just for a bit, from my own situation, which is worse than its ever been in my life. I started this thread with that in mind.
> 
> With that in mind, here’s one more of my First World problems: my living room clock is _two minutes slow_ and I don’t remember how to reset it!




Hmm, sorry my second post didn't conform with what you had in mind.
No mention of my first suggestion of how to solve your dirty dishes either.


----------



## Cheryl J (May 24, 2018)

Joel, I don't think anyone took this thread as a 'moral lesson'. The title was "First World Problems", which included dishwashers. Of course members are going to respond to both and voice what first comes to mind. 

First world problem...online friends getting together on a message board and, well, chatting....even if it doesn't exactly jive with what the OP had in mind. Those threads are often the most fun.  

Another one...my land line phone rang today and was off it's cradle on the end table next to me. I reached for 3 remotes on the table before I picked up the right one. 

 And yes, *+1 to Kay's suggestion of Lemi Shine for dishwashers!*  That stuff is awesome and dishes and glassware do get sparkling clean.


----------



## JustJoel (May 24, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Joel, I found out about this product right here many years ago and we wouldn't be without it. Nothing else worked with our terrible hard water and this stuff is worth it's weight in gold.
> Everything comes out sparkle clean and I'm not exaggerating.
> https://www.lemishine.com/products/detergent_booster/


I’ve never encountered this product. Probably because I’ve never heard of it, so I never thought to look for it! I will look for some on my next grocery store safari. Thanks for the tip!

That’s one reason why I love this forum. I learn!


----------



## JustJoel (May 24, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Hmm, sorry my second post didn't conform with what you had in mind.
> No mention of my first suggestion of how to solve your dirty dishes either.


My apologies for not responding to your suggestion sooner. I did read your post, but didn’t look at the link until now. Thanks again!


----------



## JustJoel (May 24, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Hmm, sorry my second post didn't conform with what you had in mind.
> No mention of my first suggestion of how to solve your dirty dishes either.


Oh dear, I never meant to coerce people into “conforming,” So sorry if I came across that way. Carry on dear friends, and take this thread wherever you’d like!


----------



## JustJoel (May 24, 2018)

Cheryl J said:


> Joel, I don't think anyone took this thread as a 'moral lesson'. The title was "First World Problems", which included dishwashers. Of course members are going to respond to both and voice what first comes to mind.
> 
> First world problem...online friends getting together on a message board and, well, chatting....even if it doesn't exactly jive with what the OP had in mind. Those threads are often the most fun.
> 
> ...


Big lmao for your phone and remotes (how many times have I done that?).


----------



## buckytom (May 24, 2018)

While I'm in no way offended, I think asking people to categorize their minor woes in a certain way is a bad idea.

At best it's bragging. 

Do you know how long it took Casey to text Psycho-poodle that he didn't go to NJ to get some Taylor Ham today?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 25, 2018)

Welp, after reading through this thread, I'm pretty much thinking that our "First World Problems" are nothing more than another name for *Petty Vents*.



JustJoel said:


> ...I’m a news junkie. I watch it way too much. Most of my Twitter TL is is news (or food). Sometimes, I need to separate myself from the chaos that this world has become, and the horrors that millions are suffering, and the hopelessness that pervades the current world situation. I need to separate myself, just for a bit, from my own situation, which is worse than its ever been in my life...


Maybe you've got a bad case of electronic social media overload. News feeds on sites such as Facebook or Twitter seem to emphasize the topics that upset, excite, or cause arguments. I suggest you unplug, put the tablet/laptop/phone down, and read a real, paper-paged, bound book. Mystery, humor, classic, science, food - doesn't matter. Just take a break from the internet. Your nerves will thank you.

Maybe you'll find something in this thread that sounds interesting to you: *Just wondering ... what is everyone reading now?*


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 25, 2018)

buckytom said:


> While I'm in no way offended, I think asking people to categorize their minor woes in a certain way is a bad idea.
> 
> At best it's bragging.
> 
> *Do you know how long it took Casey to text Psycho-poodle that he didn't go to NJ to get some Taylor Ham today?*


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 25, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Welp, after reading through this thread, I'm pretty much thinking that our "First World Problems" are nothing more than another name for *Petty Vents*.
> 
> 
> Maybe you've got a bad case of electronic social media overload. News feeds on sites such as Facebook or Twitter seem to emphasize the topics that upset, excite, or cause arguments. *I suggest you unplug, put the tablet/laptop/phone down, and read a real, paper-paged, bound book. Mystery, humor, classic, science, food - doesn't matter. Just take a break from the internet. *Your nerves will thank you.
> ...




Books, the best thing ever invented. I have a new cookbook to read, thanks to a friend..._The Joy of Cooking_, 1962 edition.  She knows what I like to read.


----------



## buckytom (May 25, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Welp, after reading through this thread, I'm pretty much thinking that our "First World Problems" are nothing more than another name for *Petty Vents*.
> 
> 
> Maybe you've got a bad case of electronic social media overload. News feeds on sites such as Facebook or Twitter seem to emphasize the topics that upset, excite, or cause arguments. I suggest you unplug, put the tablet/laptop/phone down, and read a real, paper-paged, bound book. Mystery, humor, classic, science, food - doesn't matter. Just take a break from the internet. Your nerves will thank you.




Agreed 100%.


----------



## Andy M. (May 25, 2018)

I limit myself to an hour a day of current news analysis. After an hour of MSNBC, you're ready to build a bomb shelter.


----------



## blissful (May 25, 2018)

roadfix said:


> My bank won't allow me to deposit cash into my wife's checking account.




Why would they do that? Cash is still legal tender.




> From Kayelle, Joel, I found out about this product right here many years ago and we  wouldn't be without it. Nothing else worked with our terrible hard water  and this stuff is worth it's weight in gold.
> Everything comes out sparkle clean and I'm not exaggerating.
> https://www.lemishine.com/products/detergent_booster/




The main ingredient is citric acid. This is also the first ingredient in Lemon Koolaid which some people use. Citric acid is a powder and can be purchased on Amazon. I keep it handy for cheesemaking. A quarter of a teaspoon is all that you need in the rinse.


----------



## Kayelle (May 25, 2018)

from Bliss:





> The main ingredient is citric acid. This is also the first ingredient in  Lemon Koolaid which some people use. Citric acid is a powder and can be  purchased on Amazon. I keep it handy for cheesemaking. A quarter of a  teaspoon is all that you need in the rinse.




I knew the magic of *Lemi Shine *was citric acid, but I never would have thought to purchase powdered citric acid on line. Thanks for the tip, it's gotta be cheaper than *Lemi Shine*!


----------



## blissful (May 25, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> from Bliss:
> 
> 
> I knew the magic of *Lemi Shine *was citric acid, but I never would have thought to purchase powdered citric acid on line. Thanks for the tip, it's gotta be cheaper than *Lemi Shine*!




Yep Yep, it's about half price compared to lemi shine, and those koolaid packets can be found for 10 cents, 10 for a dollar too. Unfortunately for citric acid you have to find it in bulk for a good price. Citric acid is useful for other things too. Any toilets and sinks stained with hardwater can be cleaned with it. When making certain cheeses citric acid is the acidifier.



I use citric acid and baking soda to make a killer cheese sauce. I mean seriously, if you haven't tried this, you haven't lived. Take Modernist Cuisine's Nacho Cheese Sauce For A Spin - Food Republic


I often think of my kitchen as my chemistry lab.  DH asked me why we can't have grand daughter visit, she's 4. I think we are somewhat dangerous with our chemicals having them in cabinets without child proof locks.


----------



## JustJoel (May 25, 2018)

blissful said:


> Yep Yep, it's about half price compared to lemi shine, and those koolaid packets can be found for 10 cents, 10 for a dollar too. Unfortunately for citric acid you have to find it in bulk for a good price. Citric acid is useful for other things too. Any toilets and sinks stained with hardwater can be cleaned with it. When making certain cheeses citric acid is the acidifier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that cheese sauce thing. I don’t make it often, probably for the exact reason that congealed gloppy cheese sauce was something I thought to be unavoidable!


----------



## blissful (May 25, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> Love that cheese sauce thing. I don’t make it often, probably for the exact reason that congealed gloppy cheese sauce was something I thought to be unavoidable!




I always wondered how and why cheese melts in fondue, which we eat about once a year. It's the acid in the white wine that helps and the water in the wine also creates an environment where cheese can melt. What is really remarkable about the citric acid and baking soda solution, is that even with cheeses that don't melt well, it melts into the sauce. Since I've been making cheese, I have some cheeses that don't melt which is frustrating. But in the citric acid and baking soda solution, it does magically melt. I find that amazing.


----------



## roadfix (May 25, 2018)

roadfix said:


> My bank won't allow me to deposit cash into my wife's checking account.





blissful said:


> Why would they do that? Cash is still legal tender.



All major banks are doing that now.   You can deposit cash into your own account only, and not anyone else's, not even your spouse or your children's.    They are also starting to restrict people from making credit card payments by cash.

I'm sure they're trying to make money laundering more difficult which makes a lot of sense.


----------



## blissful (May 25, 2018)

roadfix said:


> All major banks are doing that now.   You can deposit cash into your own account only, and not anyone else's, not even your spouse or your children's.    They are also starting to restrict people from making credit card payments by cash.
> 
> I'm sure they're trying to make money laundering more difficult which makes a lot of sense.




Just joking here but citric acid is good for cleaning money. A JOKE.


We have joint accounts in case anything happens to him or myself. I am having a different problem. If DH goes to our joint account and sets up a transfer between joint accounts, he signs a form. Then the bank requires me to come in, in person, and also sign that form. Which is a problem because I don't like to go to the bank. So I can go online to that same account and set up a transfer without two people physically going to the bank. It makes no sense and it worries me that if something happened to either of us, they would restrict access to our accounts.


----------



## roadfix (May 25, 2018)

blissful said:


> We have joint accounts in case anything happens to him or myself. I am having a different problem. If DH goes to our joint account and sets up a transfer between joint accounts, he signs a form. Then the bank requires me to come in, in person, and also sign that form. Which is a problem because I don't like to go to the bank. So I can go online to that same account and set up a transfer without two people physically going to the bank. It makes no sense and it worries me that if something happened to either of us, they would restrict access to our accounts.



You should be able to do this online without even setting foot in the bank.
My parents have online access to their various joint accounts and they regularly move money from one account to another, even between different banks.  
Either you or your spouse can move money between your joint accounts.


----------



## blissful (May 25, 2018)

roadfix said:


> You should be able to do this online without even setting foot in the bank.
> My parents have online access to their various joint accounts and they regularly move money from one account to another, even between different banks.
> Either you or your spouse can move money between your joint accounts.




While I agree with you 100%, I sat and listened to a phone call my husband was having with the bank manager,  on speaker, she saying that I had to sign the form for the transfer. She said if we didn't comply, then she couldn't set up the transfer. I explained to my husband at that point that she should cancel the transfer which was to happen once a month, and I'd take care of it online.  There shouldn't be two sets of rules one for in person signed requests (requiring two people to physically attend) and another for online requests (requiring one login to the online account). Joint accounts are joint accounts requiring only one person on the joint account to make changes. I'm afraid to make trouble and complain, will only make things worse, even though the bank manager was wrong.


We made an in person new account we wanted to use only for medical needs. I found out that the new account was not available for transferring money into, online. I asked online that they connect the accounts so we could transfer money. They ignored my request. DH then went to the bank and had them connected (without my signature) which I wanted done. 



I wonder if I need to stand on my head and spit nickles to get the banks to just follow their own rules. It's infuriating.


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 25, 2018)

roadfix said:


> You should be able to do this online without even setting foot in the bank.
> My parents have online access to their various joint accounts and they regularly move money from one account to another, even between different banks.
> Either you or your spouse can move money between your joint accounts.


I can do the same with all my bank accounts, too. I've also set it up so I can transfer money online to my daughter's account. Between that and the capability to deposit checks and accept payments using my smartphone, I haven't had to physically set foot in a bank in almost two years.


----------



## caseydog (May 25, 2018)

buckytom said:


> While I'm in no way offended, I think asking people to categorize their minor woes in a certain way is a bad idea.
> 
> At best it's bragging.
> 
> Do you know how long it took Casey to text Psycho-poodle that he didn't go to NJ to get some Taylor Ham today?



One thing that is NOT a first-world _problem_ is that I can get Taylor _Pork Roll_ at the Kroger near my house. 

CD


----------

